
Yes, open office plans are the worst - doener
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/13/yes-open-office-plans-are-the-worst/
======
theprotocol
>While the concept behind open office spaces is to drive informal interaction
and collaboration among employees

I would replace the word "concept" with "pretext." It has always been no more
than a cost saving measure.

